# Depress Brake Pedal Warning



## donaldvanw (May 5, 2003)

Am getting a green foot lighting up on the tachometer. In the manual it says green foot warning light means depress brake pedal. It says for further information see booklet 3.2 "Driving". When you go to 3.2 there is no mention of this warning signal. At first it came on sporadically and when you pressed the brake pedal it went away. It has come on more frequently and either doesn't go away or goes away for a short while and returns. It also appears in different locations on the tach.
Have not seen any postings on this topic-- has anyone experienced this or have any idea what it means??


----------



## DukeUsul (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Depress Brake Pedal Warning (donaldvanw)*

It should come on when in Park. You need to depress the brake before shifting from Park into another gear. Something that came out of the lawsuit against Audi for "unintended accelration" that really screwed them over back in the 80's. Wife's beetle has the same light, but it's next to the shifter.


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Depress Brake Pedal Warning (donaldvanw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *donaldvanw* »_Am getting a green foot lighting up on the tachometer. In the manual it says green foot warning light means depress brake pedal. It says for further information see booklet 3.2 "Driving". When you go to 3.2 there is no mention of this warning signal. At first it came on sporadically and when you pressed the brake pedal it went away. It has come on more frequently and either doesn't go away or goes away for a short while and returns. It also appears in different locations on the tach.
Have not seen any postings on this topic-- has anyone experienced this or have any idea what it means??

Yep, been there since day 1 with mine and I think it's supposed to be there.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Depress Brake Pedal Warning (donaldvanw)*

First VW... ? Do you get annoyed from the smell of the windshield washer fluid too?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Depress Brake Pedal Warning (DukeUsul)*

Actually many if not all manufacturers have added this safety feature to their cars. My ML430 had it. 
As for it poppin up in different locations on the tach, I would have to see a picture of that. These are fixed location icons. Maybe you are getting some other green icon (like the DRL icon) and it is fooling you.


----------

